# Pennsylvania - Applying for Doe Tags Electronically



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

I really like it, but mho


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

It’s silly this was not done years ago


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't mind that much. Makes it a bit easier on my end. Only difference is, I wish I could still be putting my money into my local gun shop to purchase from them instead.


----------



## Kessick (Feb 2, 2020)

About time. So long pink envelopes


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

Its about time. Real easy process in my opinion. You get to purchase an antlerless tag at time of general hunting license sale. Once you take an antlerless deer then you record the harvest at which time you can then apply for a bonus tag. Each time a kill occurs it needs to be recorded prior to an additional tag being allocated. When the entire pool is depleted no one can purchase additional tags for that WMU. This does two things....automates the entire antlerless tag process and provides better recording of harvest data.

Ron


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Does this mean we wouldn’t be able to get two doe tags like last year, one in the first and one in the second round?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08 (Dec 10, 2015)

I like having to send it actual tags it’s traditionc and it keeps the knuckle heads that aren’t diligent from getting doe tags.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

WV been online for a few years now, good for them. It’s easier.


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Does this mean we wouldn’t be able to get two doe tags like last year, one in the first and one in the second round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Honestly not sure how multiple tags would work but if we buy a tag at a time with harvest reporting associated to that individual tag it would clean up the poor harvest reporting we have in PA.


----------

